#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Гелуг >  > > >  >  >  Правда ли Далай лама это говорил или писал?

## Дифо

Доброго времени суток, дорогие форумчане.

Понимая, что дьякон Кураев личность специфическая, спрашиваю у людей близких к источникам (Далай ламе или ЦК КПК КНР) действительно ли такие заявления, цитируемые уважаемым дьяконом, имели место , или это Его шутка.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B10zDsZyBos


С уважением ко всем.


Дифо

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Компартия все пытается под себя подмять, даже перерождения Далай-лам пытается взять под контроль. но они в этом вопросе не копенгаген. это все политика. Кураев тоже видимо политика.

----------


## Дифо

> Компартия все пытается под себя подмять, даже перерождения Далай-лам пытается взять под контроль. но они в этом вопросе не копенгаген. это все политика. Кураев тоже видимо политика.



То есть Далай лама не говорил что назначит при своей жизни нового Далай ламу (уже родившегося)?

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Не знаю. Далай-лама говорил о возможности своего будущего рождения в Монголии, Калмыкии или Туве.

----------

Дифо (29.10.2009)

----------


## Fritz

Нужно обратить внимание на цвет бумажки и на источник её - откуда диакон её достал.
А так, обсуждался уже этот ролик, он старый ведь, такой же старый, как и первая русская клавиатура - баян.

зы Кстати, а почему не может быть 2 Далай-ламы? Кармап-то 2, ещё кого-то там - 3. Чем ЕСДЛ хуже?

----------

Дондог (01.05.2011)

----------


## лесник

> То есть Далай лама не говорил что назначит при своей жизни нового Далай ламу (уже родившегося)?


ЕСДЛ говорил, что может вообще прекратить перерождаться, что назначит преемника при жизни, и еще какие-то варианты были. Здесь на форуме была отдельная ветка об этом.

----------


## Нико

О! Его Святейшество сказал только одно: что в следующей жизни родится в свободной стране, т.е. явно не в Китае и в порабощённом Китаем Тибете. Но это будет ещё не скоро: Его Святейшество собирается прожить до ста с лишним лет. А про преемника при жизни ничего не говорил пока....Просто многие свои функции главы тибетского правительства в изгнании передал тибетскому парламенту и его премьеру Самдонгу Ринпоче, чтобы было больше демократии.

----------

Дифо (29.10.2009)

----------


## Бо

Далай Лама говорил о том, что родится именно в Китае, чтобы изнутри разрушить их систему  :Smilie:

----------


## Дифо

> ЕСДЛ говорил, что может вообще прекратить перерождаться, что назначит преемника при жизни, и еще какие-то варианты были. Здесь на форуме была отдельная ветка об этом.



Благодарю. А Где?

----------


## Дифо

> Нужно обратить внимание на цвет бумажки и на источник её - откуда диакон её достал.
> А так, обсуждался уже этот ролик.


Благодарю. А где обсуждался?

----------


## Fritz

http://buddhist.ru/board/showthread....9-%CB%E0%EC%FB  Вот здесь например. Наберите в поисковике "Преемник Далай-Ламы" или другие варианты. (вверху кнопочка "Поиск")

----------

Дифо (29.10.2009)

----------


## Нико

> Далай Лама говорил о том, что родится именно в Китае, чтобы изнутри разрушить их систему


Не слышала такого!  :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

Просто включите свою логику: если Далай-лама переродится в Китае, у правительства КНР будет возможность им манипулировать, содержать под стражей, и т.п., как и нынешнего Панчен-ламу. Поэтому Его Святейшество там перерождаться не собирается!

----------


## Дифо

Реальность, неподвластная рассудку - несоставная.

----------


## Бо

> Просто включите свою логику: если Далай-лама переродится в Китае, у правительства КНР будет возможность им манипулировать, содержать под стражей, и т.п., как и нынешнего Панчен-ламу. Поэтому Его Святейшество там перерождаться не собирается!


Извиняюсь, не переродится, а приедет в Китай и даст учение:




> Геше Дордже: Это перевод сегодняшних слов оракула. 
> 
> Что же сказал оракул? Каково его послание тибетскому народу? Обычно эта информация держится в тайне. Но все же, почувствовав доверие к нам, Геше Дордже решил немного приподнять завесу тайны. 
> 
> Геше Дордже: Далай-лама поедет в Китай, и потом не будет никаких проблем с Китаем. Правда. Далай-лама поедет туда, даст учения, сердца людей раскроются, словно солнечный свет прольется. Солнечный свет… В этот момент многие люди умрут очень счастливыми… Много стариков ждут его возвращения – 80 лет, 90 лет. Ждут, когда же Далай-лама вернется. Когда они увидят его, то испытают шок. Так я думаю. Не только тибетцы, но и китайцы.


Источник

----------

Дифо (29.10.2009), Дондог (01.05.2011)

----------


## Нико

Хорошо, будем на это надеяться, хотя я что-то в первый раз слышу про Геше Дордже....

----------


## Бо

Посмотрите видео по ссылке, увидите того самого Геше Дордже

----------

